# MacPilot Aide



## supergrec (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Existe-il un tuto ou un site expliquant concrètement les fonctionnalité de l'appli MacPilot.

Je mis perd un peu comme tout est en Anglais.

Je sais qu'on peut faire beaucoup de chose avec comme par exemple :

Optimiser le réseau pour une connectivité broadband. 
Paramétrer et personnaliser complétement le partage de fichiers Apple. 
Activer l'option "cut" du Finder. 
Désactiver des éléments de menu par sécurité. 
Désactiver les caches d'icônes. 
Limiter la prolifération des historiques. 
Effacer des fichiers récemment utilisés. 
Empêcher la modification de votre dock. 
Désactiver toutes les animations système. 
Modifier la vitesse de redimensionnement des fenêtres. 
Changer de format pour les captures d'écrans. 
Préciser un emplacement spécifique pour les captures d'écran. Désactiver un processeur secondaire. 
Désactiver le son au démarrage. 
Changer l'image de la fenêtre d'ouverture de session. 

Toute ces options m'intéresse mais comment les appliquer car je sais aussi que beaucoup de personne on pas mal bidouillé cette appli et il sen morde les doigt.

Merci a vous.


----------



## supergrec (31 Mars 2011)

Personne pour m'aider ???


----------



## wath68 (31 Mars 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Personne pour m'aider ???



Faut peut-être attendre qu'un utilisateur de cette application passe par là, non ?


----------



## supergrec (5 Avril 2011)

Comme quoi, tous les chemins mène a Rome, y compris sur le net

http://www.jeuxdefillefr.com/macpilot-aide


----------



## supergrec (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Apres de multiple recherche, je n'es toujours pas trouvé d'aide pour ce logiciel.

Juste des phrases tout faite comme :  ce logiciel va vous permettre d'améliorer votre connexion, entretenir vos disque et plus de 900 fonctions caché de snow leopard.

Si l'un d'entre vous est un expert de macpilot je lui en serai reconnaissance de ses explication.

Bonne journée a tous


----------

